# Seymour Duncan "Blackwinter" set?



## Jason_Clement (Feb 1, 2013)

Apparently, only available in Scandanavia...


----------



## 1b4n3z (Feb 1, 2013)

Right, so it's off to the shop tomorrow. I just needed a tad clearer Distortion for my Soloist and this might be it. Custom is a bit bassy there. Something tells me these aren't gonna run me nearly as much as a, say, BKP set, so this is great news.

EDIT: Oh yeah, nearly forgot


----------



## 1b4n3z (Feb 1, 2013)

Just occurred to me that I'd be able to post a "(new) Black Winter Day" thread in near future. They'd be worth it as a tribute to the great local band and song alone. What song? Well it's the unofficial Tourist's Guide to Finnish Winter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2X5yAHWiXY

Damn link doesn't embed..


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 1, 2013)

Distortion with more high end...?


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 1, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> Distortion with more high end...?



That's what Ola seems to say in the demo video. A distortion with more bawlz. 

Well, I was looking at a Distortion. I was...


----------



## Whammy (Feb 1, 2013)

Is the only aural difference, an exaggerated high end compared to the SH-6?

Are they actually going to put up the stats for this pickup on Seymour Duncan's page or are they hoping people are going to buy this based on hype? 
I know it a "limited edition" pickup only currently available in Norway, Finland & Sweden until the end of June. But this just seems like a marketing strategy rather than a feeler to see if it does well because of the lack of advertising on Seymour's end.

Anyways here is a photo from Ola's facebook page


----------



## Jakke (Feb 1, 2013)

Sounds great, I do love me some treble...

However, according to the Duncan forum, it will be released in the US as well, just earlier in Scandinavia.


*EDIT* Eh, if it is successful, it will get a worldwide release. Sooo, how many are willing to donate for me to raise the selling stats?


*EDIT#2* Mail to the Swedish distributer is a-go, I could really put a set of these in my Les Paul...


----------



## Scott Olson (Feb 1, 2013)

I wouldn't expect the specs to be on the site anytime soon but I will try and get them for you. I can see why you might think so, but as the marketing guy the lack of providing information is only because it was supposed to be a targeted limited release. It was developed at the behest of our Metal guy and international sales manager Alex Semple and Derek Duncan (Seymour's son and current head of the Custom Shop). 

We never decided whether it would be made available to everyone, but obviously if interest is really strong we may do something like that. In the meantime, I am trying to find a way where people can order them directly from Scandinavia. 

It does sound like an SH-6 with more fizz/high-end. 

All the other pickups we have coming out for 7/8 string will be available worldwide, news on that in the next month.


----------



## Whammy (Feb 1, 2013)

^
Cheers for the info Scott.
Appreciate it


----------



## metalmatt420 (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't hear the "bawlz" compared to the sh6, they sounded identical. Is that just me?


----------



## Whammy (Feb 1, 2013)

metalmatt420 said:


> I didn't hear the "bawlz" compared to the sh6, they sounded identical. Is that just me?



The difference is subtle. More high end which brings out the pick attack/scratch more.
The difference is more obvious with the DI's.
If you haven't done so up the quality of the video. It may help.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Feb 1, 2013)

Okay, so I need these. Like now. Like, RIGHT now. Perfect for some dissection worship.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 1, 2013)

I couldn't really hear much of a difference, then again, a lot of these pickup comparison and sound videos sound the same to me. I think it probably is impossible to really tell unless I'm in the room playing or listening to the guitar. Either way, this whole only-in-Scandinavia thing is rather idiotic. Seymour's already sell well, why is the gimmick even necessary?

Are there three different model Black Winters (Nazgul, Sentient, Pegasus?), are they different, or what?


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 1, 2013)

i dunno dudes. i think ola sounds better with the SH-6's


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 2, 2013)

Will this be available in 7 string? Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Jakke (Feb 2, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> Either way, this whole only-in-Scandinavia thing is rather idiotic. Seymour's already sell well, why is the gimmick even necessary?



Because, you know, Ola Englund is launching them?
It also seems to be geared towards black metal, black metal is insanely Scandinavian, the gimmick works IMO.

Personally, I kind of like it, the US gets *everything* first, so it feels kind of nice to have something exclusive, even though it might only be exclusive for a shorter while. It's nice too that the pickup relates to a genre considered very Scandinavian



AChRush1349 said:


> Okay, so I need these. Like now. Like, RIGHT now. Perfect for some dissection worship.



My thoughts exactly! Jon was an EMG-man, but they sound like something he would have used,


----------



## skeels (Feb 2, 2013)

^Or is Scandinavia insanely black metal?


----------



## Jakke (Feb 2, 2013)

It a chicken-egg situation really...

All I know is that in the winter the sun sets at 3 p.m., and it's cold enough to freeze your balls off.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 2, 2013)

A Black Metal specific high-end, distorted, clean & neck pickup is a must. I got some neato ideas for this. 

Yeah, the video was pretty revealing if you were to listen to the comparison clips. The dry, clean clip though, left a little to be desired but, I don't plan on using it dry or as clean, that way.

Cheers Seymour Duncan!!!


----------



## Whammy (Feb 2, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> The dry, clean clip though, left a little to be desired but, I don't plan on using it dry or as clean, that way.



I doubt Ola uses it this way too 

I'm pretty sure the only reason for the dry clip in the video was to let you hear the pickup only. The exact differences between the Sh-6 & Black Winter. Every rig is different and sometimes characteristics of pickups are exaggerated or suppressed from the amp, cab and/or mic etc


----------



## Jason_Clement (Feb 2, 2013)

I like that Seymour Duncan is starting to catch up and release new pick ups, but I can't say I ever needed *more treble* from an SH6 lol.


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

That logo....I always hated that SD puts their name on the front in white lettering and this doesn't help at all.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm a bit disappointed about the Black Winter. I was expecting something more aggressive. I just ordered an SH6 for my 7, maybe I'll try a Black Winter in the future but at the moment I still like the SH6 more than the Black Winter.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 3, 2013)

Whammy said:


> I doubt Ola uses it this way too
> 
> I'm pretty sure the only reason for the dry clip in the video was to let you hear the pickup only. The exact differences between the Sh-6 & Black Winter. Every rig is different and sometimes characteristics of pickups are exaggerated or suppressed from the amp, cab and/or mic etc



Agreed.


----------



## Whammy (Feb 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> That logo....I always hated that SD puts their name on the front in white lettering and this doesn't help at all.



Yeah I never liked the over seized logo. You don't see them sticking that logo on their pickups with metal covers.
The obvious reason for that is aesthetics. So why don't they share that philosophy with their uncovered pickups 
DiMarzio have a fairly nonchalant logo on their humbuckers and BKP only show their logo on the base of the pickup.

At least you can order a stock pickup from the custom shop and ask for no logo or a small one


----------



## Jakke (Feb 3, 2013)

I like the logo...


----------



## 1b4n3z (Feb 3, 2013)

The text rubs off easily enough. Can't quite remember which solution I used, but it was something every convenience store carries. The pickups pictured are '59 (n), which had no logo to begin with and a SH-5. There should be a logo right there in front


----------



## Scott Olson (Feb 4, 2013)

Watty said:


> That logo....I always hated that SD puts their name on the front in white lettering and this doesn't help at all.



You can order any SD pickup without a logo.


----------



## misingonestring (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm just guessing this hasn't been posted.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am necro-bumping this, because of this message I just read:



> Available for 6-string guitars, you'll be able to get Black Winter in either a bridge or neck version or as a complete calibrated set. For those whose guitar has a tremolo, you'll be able to get Black Winter in a Trembucker version for maximum balance.
> 
> 
> *Street Price (US):*
> ...



Seymour Duncan Introduces Black Winter Pickups | Guitar World


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 2, 2013)

For what it's worth, it sounds more like an 80s thrash-type of pickup than a pickup a black metal guitarist would be looking for.


----------



## ridner (Jul 2, 2013)

Neck: 13.00 k
Bridge: 16.60 k
4 conductor
Ceramic Bar


----------



## Ericbrujo (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## steffgang (Jul 4, 2013)

Keith's video is very convincing. This is a nice pickup and black metal kicks ass!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 4, 2013)

i really don't like the high end sound, kinda clangy


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jul 4, 2013)

Hm local retailer has a few sets, I went to check them out yesterday. Looks and sounds nice, I may have to buy a set after all  Regular Distortion was a bit mushy in my Soloist, spec-wise the Black Winter ought to remedy that particular problem.. At ~180 euros the set is at least 50 euros cheaper than a BKP set, another plus for the BW's.


----------



## guill666 (Jul 4, 2013)

Wasunable to find them in France / Europe , any good "cheap" online store around ?


----------



## Scott Olson (Jul 8, 2013)

guill666 said:


> Wasunable to find them in France / Europe , any good "cheap" online store around ?



Hi there, 

Just started shipping last week. I suppose the earliest you might see them outside of the US would be a week or so.


----------



## indreku (Jul 9, 2013)

They sound like something I might like to try. Cheaper than BKP, I have straid away from duncans, because I've had few bad experiences with them. Hope these will not disapoint me.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jul 12, 2013)

All right I went in the store today, all stoked, to buy a set for my Jackson Soloist.

"Wat - no trembuckers?" 

Put in a set of EMGs instead. 

Pity, the specs are exactly what I wanted :/

Edit: Trembuckers are available, I heard, but separately. Since our importer doesn't really stock special runs, I better wait for some used TB's to turn up on forum classified sections. Doesn't feel all that exclusive anymore


----------



## RadDadTV (Jul 12, 2013)

From what I hear, it has this distinct clank high end sound. Honestly, not really a fan, it is somewhat annoying to me, but I also see how others can dig it.


----------



## ddk (Jul 12, 2013)

Bunch of black winters up on eBay now


----------



## Thep (Jul 12, 2013)

Seymour Duncan is certainly making the right marketing moves lately, not wanting to be out-shined by the plethora of metal-oriented pickups out there lately. 

However, swapping pickups (especially on a floyd and a complex wiring scheme) is simply a bitch, so its going to take some revolutionary products for me to lift a finger again. 

I hope to see the fan-boys raving about how these pickups improved their black metal tone.


----------



## Petie (Jul 15, 2013)

Every time I look at these pickups I get the strongest urge to put them in an Iommi SG and hang around in a graveyard.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 15, 2013)

Petie said:


> Every time I look at these pickups I get the strongest urge to put them in an Iommi SG and hang around in a graveyard.


 

I want to try one in my Schuldiner Stealth. I put quite a few pickups through it (Miracle Man right now), and I've never been completely satisfied. I was going to settle with a Black Hawk, but I'm leaning towards this. Obviously the Black Hawk would look more authentic like the X2N because of the rails. I really want to capture a more "Death" like sound, as well as Athiest, Martyr, etc, so I'll see how this sounds playing some covers and riffs. I dropped the X2N because it didn't have much low end at all, but it was a pretty bad ass pickup for what it does and that is what Chuck used. I've just grown away from DiMarzios over the years.


----------

